# Brushless motor help



## acj123 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking to use a brushless motor for a non RC application. I would like to have it hard wired with a speed control knob that you can just turn and a switch for forward and reverse. I am able to do this with a brushed DC motor much easier but i am have some trouble setting this up with a brushless. 

Just hoping some of you pros could point me in the right direction. Right now i seem to be heading for some sort of arduino set up but i was wondering if anyone knows of any other set ups.

Thanks in advanced for the help.

aaron


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This cant be done just from a switch or knob. You need a controller to fire the electromagnets in sequence. There are simple boxes to do this.


----------



## acj123 (Nov 25, 2014)

If anyone is looking to do this i was able to accomplish it with an Arduino r3 by making a simple servo driver and plugging that in to the ESC. Works great now i need to make something at can go in reverse also. I ordered an ESC capable of reverse and a few other small brushless motors. I have everything powered from a 12v DC power supply and use voltage reducers to go from 12v to 5v to power my Arduino.


----------

